# potencia para motor de dc con torque de 25 kilos



## jairlobato (Ene 26, 2008)

Hola a todos buen dia, estoy interesado en conseguir algún transistor o dispositivo comercial que me permita manejar un motor de 25 kilos de torque, conectado a 6 volts me consumen un poco mas de 1 amper y no se que dispositivo devo usar pues el control es mediante un pic (16f877a) y quiero un dispositivo que me aguante este manejo o mejor aun un diagrama probado pues no quiero que se caliente mucho por los usos frecuentes y de largo tiempo les agradesco de antemano su apoyo


----------



## pepechip (Ene 26, 2008)

hola
el transistor darlinton tip120 puede valer, ademas lleva incorporado diodo de proteccion entre colector y emisor.
emisor a masa, colector al motor, y base a resistencia de 1Kohm
saludos


----------



## jairlobato (Ene 27, 2008)

te agradesco mucho pepechip sólo tengo una duda: ¿no habrá mucha caida de voltaje si utilizo una bateria de 6 volts a 4 ampers y lo utilizo para 4 motores? de cualquier forma creo que si me sirve saludotes


----------



## jairlobato (Ene 28, 2008)

por cierto pepechip me recomiendas como conectarlo es decir si lleva alguna resistencia entre el pic y el tip120? verás no me entra bien eso del corte y la saturación, te lo agradesco mucho


----------

